# Сколиоз и кифоз



## Demize99 (3 Апр 2015)

Здравствуйте!
У меня с детства S-образный сколиоз 1й степени.
Занимаюсь спортом, последний раз, когда делал рентген было 4 градуса вправо.
Дело в том, что у меня и кифоз, осанка не правильная.
Я начал заниматься ей, вроде как лопатки встали на место, но левая лопатка сильнее выпирает, чем правая, создает дискомфорт и достаточно заметно. Может ли это быть из-за искривления позвоночника?
К кому можно обратиться в Ростове-на-Дону?
Можно ли это исправить самому?
К сожалению снимков позвоночника нет, т.к живу в другом городе, а старые снимки остались дома.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2015)

Такое возможно при кифосколиозе.
Исправить нельзя, ставьте другую задачу-чтобы не болело.


----------



## Demize99 (7 Апр 2016)

Здравствуйте!
У меня с детства проблемы со спиной и осанкой.
Лет в 16, когда я сделал рентген у меня был кифо-сколиоз 1й степени.
Всю жизнь чувствую дискомфорт, т.к у меня одно плечо ниже другого, не сильно заметно, но столько неудобств доставляет, лопатка левая очень заметно отличается от правой, имеется ввиду положение, особенно когда одеваешь футболки и рубашки, то очень сильно чувствуется, что левая лопатка не встает на место, как правая и из-за этого сутулость, занимался турником, но особых результатов не дало, был у врача, сказали что позвонки в порядке, лопаткой левой двигать могу, исправить можно.
Сколиоз меня не так беспокоит, не болит, но вот больше всего тревожит осанка, а именно лопатка, я уже замучался терпеть комплексы свои, готов на все, чтобы исправить это. Что посоветуете? К сожадению сейчас рентгена нет. Ах да, мне сейчас почти 20 лет


----------



## La murr (7 Апр 2016)

*Demize99*, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Таким образом Вы обратите внимание докторов на свою ситуацию. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Доктор Ступин (8 Апр 2016)

Demize99 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте!
> У меня с детства проблемы со спиной и осанкой.
> Лет в 16, когда я сделал рентген у меня был кифо-сколиоз 1й степени.
> Всю жизнь чувствую дискомфорт, т.к у меня одно плечо ниже другого, не сильно заметно, но столько неудобств доставляет, лопатка левая очень заметно отличается от правой, имеется ввиду положение, особенно когда одеваешь футболки и рубашки, то очень сильно чувствуется, что левая лопатка не встает на место, как правая и из-за этого сутулость, занимался турником, но особых результатов не дало, был у врача, сказали что позвонки в порядке, лопаткой левой двигать могу, исправить можно.
> Сколиоз меня не так беспокоит, не болит, но вот больше всего тревожит осанка, а именно лопатка, я уже замучался терпеть комплексы свои, готов на все, чтобы исправить это. Что посоветуете? К сожадению сейчас рентгена нет. Ах да, мне сейчас почти 20 лет


Так боли, или внешний вид?


----------

